# River flow app



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Ive been having trouble with the river boss app. Do any of you guys use it and experiencing any troubles


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

You can just save the address of each specific usgs site to your desktop as an icon. I do that on iPhone, I'd assume you can on android.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Yea think that's what I'll do on my iPhone thanks for the input


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I use RiverCast app. Its free...premium upgrade is cheap and allows you to record data from last 30 days etc.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The usgs sites are nice to use I bookmark the rivers I fish and every hour it is updated on most rivers


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yup, totally agree. There is a free version and pro version. I have the pro version of *Rivercast* on my iPhone5. I love it. The feature where you can add custom levels to the gauge charts is clutch. I like to mark recent heights where I have done well around a particular gauge (& memo the location/date). I also use it to mark when areas of the river were washed out at a particular height so I don't waste my time bothering with it.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Theres another one called River data...I dont like it was much as RiverCast though.

I do not regret buying the upgrade for Rivercast..I use it enough and there are plenty of features worth the few bucks for the pro version.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Riverboss wasn't working for me either so I deleted the shortcut and re did it. Works fine now. They upgraded this site. Going to check out rivercast too.


----------

